# 034 Rear Sway mk3 TTS



## aaronz (Oct 27, 2009)

Installed in under and hour with only minor swearing. Follow the directions 034 supplies, the only difference is that they have you loosen the sensor bracket at the bottom part only (the articulating piece with the green arm) it was impossible to remove the sway with just the bottom part removed, not sure if this is specific to the TTS or because I was doing it on jack stands in my garage. I ended up taking the whole piece off (4 T25s) and it made it tremendously easier to get the sway out and the new one back in.

Also caution when unbolting the exhaust, the valve control wires are fairly tight unless you remove them from the retaining clips which I recommend, it's takes three seconds.

The sway is significantly heavier than stock and the quality of the brackets is worlds above the stock ones.

It was raining tonight so I didn't get to test it all that much, I will follow up once I have had some seat time. 

Next up is their subframe mounts (ordered just waiting for box to arrive) and hopefully the end links once I can confirm they will work.
Comparison 









Stock bar info










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

Very nice.. def let us know how it goes with the mounts!


----------



## aaronz (Oct 27, 2009)

caj1 said:


> Very nice.. def let us know how it goes with the mounts!


Will do, from what I saw installing the sway they look similar in the rear to the pictures 034 posted. They should be here tomorrow or Thursday and I'll try to get them installed that night.


----------



## aaronz (Oct 27, 2009)

Inserts installed, see other post. Have had some sweat time with the rear sway, definitely feel it in the tighter turns, not some much long sweepers but thats not at the limit either. Hopefully I will get to a few track days this month and have the chance to push the car.


----------

